# Hedgies r smart!



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

So, I've noticed this with both hedgies I've had, that sometimes when they want something, I mean, really really want something, they let you know! Both Sweet Pea and Mika would sit next to their water bowls looking expectedly at me if the water level was too low or empty because they tipped it over. Mika always tells me when she wants to come out and play (



), and especially lets you know that she just wants to sleep and/or be alone lol. The last one is obvious for us hedgie owners. :lol:

Anyway, today I was de-poopifiying her house and took her wheel out (at 4:00 in the morning) when she usually is on it running her brains out lol. She was so sad looking and sat in the corner longing for it until I put it back! Now she's back on it lol. Just wanted to show this picture to you guys because it made my heart melt lol.

http://i150.photobucket.com/albums/s93/TacoChino/IMG_3472.jpg

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love the picture. Wistful and melancholy. makes me wish it was raining outside.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, Mika is quite the character. Sounds like your little girls have trained you well. :lol:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

The picture is so sad, she looks so forlorn, awe. 

My hedgie has yet to start begging to be picked up :lol:
Hopefully mine will be as affectionate as yours with more time and patience


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That picture is awesome, you really captured the emotion  You can feel her longing for her wheel back.


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

So cute!!! Watson is a little wheel shy... if I wake up when he's on it, he'll immediately get off and hide underneath


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

you and your hedgie have an understanding.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aw, look at the little piggy pout. <3 Cute. She really loves you, I wish my babies would run to me like that.


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

Haha I guess she loves me... In her funny hedgehog "OMG I WANNA COME OUT AND CLIMB ALL OVER U WITH MY POOPIE-FEET, BUT DON'T PET MY BACK! ONLY SCRATCH MY CHIN! OK NOW IMMA BALL UP AND LATCH ON UR HAND MUWAHAHA GOTCHA NOW! whew! that was tiring, gonna go take a nap under your pillow... BUT IF U WAKE ME UP ILL BE REALLY GRUMPY SO ILL GO BACK HOME ON MY OWN TIME! k bai" type of way lolol.

I'd say in order to form a bond with a normally solitary creature, it takes more than the recommended 30mins-hour of play time. First priority is always make sure they go potty at least twice before coming out lol. 

I got really fortunate with Mika and before her, Sweet Pea. Mika's much more of a little brat and knows how to throw her weight around (literally, lol she's grown to be a big girl!) and I can't do anything but cave! I know you guys have your own unique bonds with your hedgies too!  

Cheers,
Isaac


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

eyesack said:


> I'd say in order to form a bond with a normally solitary creature, it takes more than the recommended 30mins-hour of play time.


i couldn't agree more. Sweetie and i have long, long cuddling sessions... and some playtime. but he is a shameless cuddler. there's like a ten thousand ways of cuddling with him.

which is why it's so annoying to me that so many people expect their hedgies to be friendly like on the first day, without any apparent insight into and respect for their solitary nature. sorry. i had to say this.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Hedgies are so expressive! They can look wistful, curious, angry, the list goes on!


----------



## eyesack (Oct 30, 2009)

fracturedcircle said:


> eyesack said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say in order to form a bond with a normally solitary creature, it takes more than the recommended 30mins-hour of play time.
> ...


Haha you're so right! When I picked up Mika from the breeder, there were two little boys also picking up hedgies, probably around the age of 7 or 8. The whole time I just kept thinking that it was an impulse-buy and that I don't know many children that young who would ever want to give the time to form a good bond with an animal that hurts when you pick it up... Hedgehogs are cute beyond belief, yes, but it's so important to remember that they ARE exotics, and exotic pets require special attention, care, maintenance, etc. They're not puppies lol! Good stuff Fractured!


----------

